# Agility fun MN style!



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay. so I ran across this old picture that my son did for me in 2007..
Proof that Titan and I did do agility at one time..lol! This was at my favorite place the "soccer blast". The photographer missed the pictures on our 1st day and said tomorrow flag me and point to Titan and say "Border Collie".. she nailed those pictures...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love it


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome! He can do anything. Seems like only one thing left to do.....ahem....Hunt Test!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Awesome! He can do anything. Seems like only one thing left to do.....ahem....Hunt Test!


Nope unless you can get rid of the ticks and the deseases that they carry....no way ..ROFL!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos! That "NJP" after his name had sort of led me to believe that you guys had done some agility at some point!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> great photos! That "NJP" after his name had sort of led me to believe that you guys had done some agility at some point!


Certain people were suspect that I was making it all up..ROFL!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

What a nice boy/man!! I want to learn how to do pictures like that!!

Michelle, is it hard to get into agility classes up in your area? I have been trying to get into agility classes down here, and they are always filled, and the waiting lists are years long


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice series of photo's. You go Titan you da man


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> What a nice boy/man!! I want to learn how to do pictures like that!!
> 
> Michelle, is it hard to get into agility classes up in your area? I have been trying to get into agility classes down here, and they are always filled, and the waiting lists are years long


Depends on where you are willing to drive and who you want to take classes from. If you want the big names I would guess you would have to wait.. If you want a solid instructor with good foundations they are around and easy to get into. me.. I don't need a "big name" instructor but want one that knows how to run a fast dog and is also out there showing and Q'ing..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Those are fantastic pictures! The top left weave picture is my favorite! I think Titan wants to do more agility!! :curtain:


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Depends on where you are willing to drive and who you want to take classes from. If you want the big names I would guess you would have to wait.. If you want a solid instructor with good foundations they are around and easy to get into. me.. I don't need a "big name" instructor but want one that knows how to run a fast dog and is also out there showing and Q'ing..


I usually drive an hour to the agility classes I have gone to. I also do not need a big name, but do want someone who is showing, and has good handling tecniques for faster dogs. I also like people that take their time trainng, as I am not someone that likes to rush my dogs. My Rivet has a really nice foundation, and has been in multiple classes, and privates. Filly now needs that, as she has only been in 1 class, and a few privates. I will find someone, I know of a lady I was going to take privates from before, and am thinking of starting back up in the classes at Key City. 

I look forward to hearing Titan agility results in the future!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I too love the top left weave picture. What a dog!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

he looks so young, what a cutey


----------

